# DIY Rack in my second closet



## patadams66 (Apr 16, 2011)

so i have two closets in my master room. im single so one of them is empty haha 

im thinking of taking off the sliding doors and putting a couple shelves in there with some 10s 15s 20s maybe a 30 who knows (not all of those but a mix of what i can get my hands on)

i really do not want to screw anything into walls since i rent this place. 

any suggestions?

if i can build something suitable with 2x4s and plywood i will, but i have also considered metro rack system, i work at a restaurant supply company so i can get a nice metro rack system for less than 100$ that will support up to 800lbs per shelf. 

but if i can do it cheaper i wouldnt mind making something.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Cheapest is gonna be 2x4 you can probably build an entire rack for $10-$15. You don't need plywood, just 2x4's. The only thing you may run into in a closet is you may need a fan up top to blow air out. Good glass tops will help but you don't want to end up with high humidity in your closet (not sure how big it is).


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

2x4's and cinder blocks, no carpentry required


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

sounds like a great idea i would go with one sump for all the tanks and cinderblocks for the bottom with 2x4 for 4x4 for the rest of the layers


----------

